

Our moral code is out of date - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/09/16/brook.moral.code.outdated/index.html?eref=rss_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
markstansbury
Fantastic! More Any Rand gibberish.

If we're converting to a world where giving away your fortune is reprehensible
immorality and greedily amassing a Scrooge McDuck-sized pool of gold is the
new golden rule, count me out.

What the Randians never seem to understand (as I hop on my soap box) is that
the world they want so badly to exist has. The world, red in tooth and claw,
existed for millions of years. And here's the thing: it sucked. That's why
moral systems developed and evolved beyond their biological inevitability. In
a world where individual success is elevated over concern for others, Saddam
Hussein is a moral hero. I'll pass on that world. I'll stick with boring old
Mother Teresa.

(hop off soap box)

~~~
brudgers
The irony is that the Randian "individual" is applied collective entities like
corporations.

